# Portuguese / English fourms



## Richie

I would love to see a Portuguese forum.
I don't know how big the audience would be, but I would be a regular.


----------



## cuchuflete

Richie,

Eu também.  But then we would have to have two or more, as the distinctions between o portugués do Portugal, o Brasileiro, and Angolan, do Cabo Verde ....
and that would lead to a sub-forum for Portanhol...

Regardless, for what it may be worth, I second the motion.

Cuchufléte


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> But then we would have to have two or more, as the distinctions between o portugués do Portugal, o Brasileiro [...]


Well, we seem to be able to manage (brief periods of talking at total cross purposes apart!) with only one "English", one "Spanish", and one "French" in these forums... 

F


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Vôcé acha?


----------



## belén

I second (or third) the motion, of having the Portuguese forum. 
Great idea, let's see if it evolves!


Best,
Be


----------



## mkellogg

I am quite willing to open up a Portuguese forum if there is enough interest!  Do we have anyone from Portugal or Brazil interested?  It might help to have some native speakers.


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I am quite willing to open up a Portuguese forum if there is enough interest!  Do we have anyone from Portugal or Brazil interested?  It might help to have some native speakers.



Mike- There are at least dois Brasileiros who post regularly.  I don't recall seeing anyone from Portugal, but I'll let you know if someone turns up.
Cuchu


----------



## araceli

Oi gente:
Eu gostaria de ter um forum de portugués aqui.
Seria um barato!
Apoio a idéia.
Beijinhos


----------



## mkellogg

I'm still waiting for a native Portuguese speaker to say that he/she is willing to help answer questions...

I'm going to talk to some Brazilian friends of mine to see if I can find someone to help this forum get a good start.


----------



## Lems

OK *mkellogg*! I'm ready for the kick off...
...and very enthusiastic about it.
It happens I just saw your message now.
How should I proceed? 

Lems

________________________
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

I'll be off for a couple of hours but will be ready afterwards.  
If needed we may talk through the Messenger...

Lems


----------



## Lems

Richie said:
			
		

> I would love to see a Portuguese forum.
> I don't know how big the audience would be, but I would be a regular.



Oi, Richie!
Legal você tomar a iniciativa. Eu já havia pensado, mas entre pensar e agir...  
What did move you?   

Um abraço

Lems


________________________
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Richie,
> 
> Eu também.  But then we would have to have two or more, as the distinctions between o português de Portugal, o Brasileiro, and Angolan, do Cabo Verde ....
> and that would lead to a sub-forum for Portunhol...
> 
> Regardless, for what it may be worth, I second the motion.
> 
> Cuchufléte



Oi Cuchu!!!

Como sempre, você colocando seu dedo mágico...   
Posso contar com a sua ajuda quando precisar de orientação para facilitar o fórum? 

Um abraço

Lems

PS - fiz algumas sugestões no seu texto (do you mind?)...


________________________
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi gente:
> Eu gostaria de ter um forum de portugués aqui.
> Seria um barato!
> Apoio a idéia.
> Beijinhos




Oi Araceli!!
Que bom que você fala português...
Vamos fazer a idéia tomar corpo?
Beijo
Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lems said:
			
		

> Oi Araceli!!
> Que bom que você fala português...
> Vamos fazer a idéia tomar corpo?
> Beijo
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Agradeço por suas correções.
> I appreciate any correction.




É muito gostozo ver a gente falando português.

Saude,
Cuchufléte


----------



## mkellogg

Great. 

Lems,  I'll probably ask you to translate some instructions and in general it would be good if you could try to answer questions at least until we get a good group of regular contributors.  (Under "Forum Tools" you can subscribe to the forum to get daily emails if there are new posts.)

Mike


----------



## Lems

OK Mike.

Other than that, are there any further directions I should be aware?

Paulo


----------



## mkellogg

I'll write you tomorrow, but I can't think of anything else.  I just wanted to be sure to have a native Portuguese speaker around!


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> É muito gostozo ver a gente falando português.
> 
> Saude,
> Cuchufléte




Que bom que você aprecia, Cuchu!!! E, pelo jeito, você também fala bem o português. Imagino que já tenha estado no Brasil, verdade? 

Você me ajuda a iniciar este fórum?    

Um abraço

Paulo

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lems said:
			
		

> Oi Cuchu!!!
> 
> Como sempre, você colocando seu dedo mágico...
> Posso contar com a sua ajuda quando precisar de orientação para facilitar o fórum?
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Lems
> 
> PS - fiz algumas sugestões no seu texto (do you mind?)...
> 
> 
> ________________________
> I appreciate any correction.



Bon día Lems,
¡Felicidades pra o novo chefe!

Brigado pelas sugestões.  Naturalmente pode contar con a minha ajuda.
Mais o meu Brasileiro é péssimo.  Você vai comprender que sou matuto quem não sabe escriver.

Um abraço p'ra você também,
cuchu


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Bon día Lems,
> ¡Felicidades pra o novo chefe!
> 
> Brigado pelas sugestões.  Naturalmente pode contar con a minha ajuda.
> Mais o meu Brasileiro é péssimo.  Você vai comprender que sou matuto quem não sabe escriver.
> 
> Um abraço p'ra você também,
> cuchu



Êpa! Cuxu, quem tem chefe é índio... I'll be just a smart aleck pretending to answer the questions in the beginning...


----------



## belén

Estou tan feliç da possibilidade dum foro português,
Eu tome clases um anho mais tive que cambiar da cidade i ainda não encontrei uma nova escola. 
Assim que aqui posso practicar o meu terrivel (por agora) português


----------



## araceli

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> É muito gostozo ver a gente falando português.
> 
> Saude,
> Cuchufléte


OI:
Parabéns pra você, Cuchufléte, chegou aos 1000 posts!!!!
(Eu levo os guardanapos).
Até logo


----------



## araceli

Lems said:
			
		

> Oi Araceli!!
> Que bom que você fala português...
> Vamos fazer a idéia tomar corpo?
> Beijo
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Agradeço por suas correções.
> I appreciate any correction.



OI Lems:
Eu fiz um curso de português e tento não esquecé-lo...
Gosto muito da música brasileira.
No que eu puder ajudar, ajudo.
Tchau
Agradeço todas as correçoes que houver, 'brigada.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> OI Lems:
> Eu fiz um curso de português e tento não esquecé-lo...
> Gosto muito da música brasileira.
> No que eu puder ajudar, ajudo.
> Tchau
> Agradeço todas as correçoes que houver, 'brigada.



Que legal, Araceli!! Se precisar, vamos chacoalhar pra sacudir a poeira do seu português. Para mim não parece estar empoeirado...
Eu também sou apaixonado pela música brasileira. Se quiser alguma em especial eu posso mandar em MP3 pra você.
Vou aceitar sua oferta de ajuda para esclarecer as dúvidas.
Uma beijoca.
Lems


----------



## Richie

Hi everyone!!
 I am amazed at the response to my forum idea.
I have been learning spanish for 2 years now. Recently, my 
friend Julie (una tica) said to me, "you should learn Portuguese
because, its similar to Spanish."  So thats where I got the idea for this post.

 On a personal note, I think its wonderful for people of diverse cultures, countries, and 
intelligent levels to come together and help each other learn their native languages. 
If you were to put a price on this information, there would be alot of zeros behind the first number.
(Dont get no ideas mkellogg) hahajaja. In other words its priceless. This has become my favorite website
in only a few months.  
Thanks to everyone for helping me become more fluent.
.


----------



## travellingscotsman

Yeah, I want a portuguese forum too! Power to the people!


----------



## Nunty

This thread is a couple of years old. We now have both a  	 		 			*Portuguese* forum for translation to/from Portuguese and any other language and a *Português-Español* one.


----------

